# Advice on holey rocks?



## zenyfish (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2873

If you have experience with holey rocks, I would appreciate any advice.

Thanks!


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I use Texas Holey Rock (AKA Honeycomb Limestone) in my cichlid tank, and I have never had a problem with a fish getting stuck in the rock (but I keep haps, as opposed to the more rock-dwelling mbuna). THR does slightly buffer the water by slowly leaching calcium carbonate into the water and increasing the alkalinity/carbonate hardness. What I like best about THR, though, (other than the nice white color) is that it is a very smooth rock. Even if a fish scrapes against it (if fleeing from an attacker, or "flashing" on the rocks) it will not cut them or damage their scales. I hope this helped!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yea I use smaller holey rock then malawichic does, ^^, and have had no problems with the mbuna's diggin and all. Weird your having that problem, it really is.


----------



## zenyfish (Jan 18, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for your replies ... just wanted to make sure. Cheers!


----------

